# [OT] Invitaciones de Gmail

## Franco Gotusso

Supongo que casi todo el mundo tendra una cuenta de gmail, pero en fin. Tengo 50 invitaciones de gmail ¿Alguien quiere una?   :Razz: 

----------

## Gelo375

jajajajaja   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

pues yo tengo 49...... asi que si alguien quiere una... lo mismo digo...xDDD

gheez7@gmail.com

----------

## ertomas

Franco Gotusso, Gelo375, me uno al post y lo mismo digo:

Tengo 50 invitaciones, venga señores que me las quitan de las manos, ¡¡¡¡Oferta Oferta!!!, Al increible precio de nada...xD

Lo dicho si alguien necesita cuenta en gmail aqui ya hay para 149 personas con nosotros 3....xD

Un Saludo

----------

## ackward

 *ertomas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo dicho si alguien necesita cuenta en gmail aqui ya hay para 149 personas con nosotros 3....xD
> 
> 

 

199 dices?   :Laughing: 

bueno, creo que estamos ya en fase final de beta o lo abren ya al publico o continuan con el modelo actual que es abierto para todo el mundo que este interesado. Seria interesante conocer la estrategia utilizada, sobretodo viendo los tipos de tests que utilizan para captar gente muchos basados en teoria de juegos. Cuantos usuarios fantasma se evitan (y en conseuencia cuanto espacio/recursos no desperdiciados) manteniendo una estructura de "solo por invitacion pero abierta a cualquiera".

Lo dicho... curioso e interesante

----------

## Franco Gotusso

La verdad es que aunque le veo sus ventajas a esto de las invitaciones tiene un gran problema, es muy dificil llegar a la masa de usuarios por invitaciones, pues la gente que no lo conoce -que es la mayoria- y esa mayoria usa hotmail, se van a ver incapaces de conseguir una cuenta, ya sea porque es un metodo distinto, por bagueza, etc...

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Por cierto, con esta cantidad de invitaciones a ver quien necesita discos duros   :Razz: 

----------

## Asceta

Hola,

Pues a mi me vendría bien una invitación de esas (creía que ya habían cerrado el cupo). Así que si alguna alma caritativa de vosotros tres me la manda le estaré eternamente agradecido.

Muchas gracias

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Pues...nos vendria bien tu direccion de correo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Asceta

Lo siento creía que esto lo hacíais por privados   :Embarassed: 

[edito  :Very Happy: ] XXXXXXX arroba XXXXX punto XXX

Un saludoLast edited by Asceta on Tue Feb 08, 2005 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Franco Gotusso

198   :Wink: 

----------

## Asceta

Muchas gracias   :Very Happy: 

Salu2

----------

## t4d3o

Ya se que teneis muchas, pero vamos que yo tambien aporto mis 50 invitaciones.

----------

## Gelo375

jajajaja... ya puesto podemos crear un dico duro virtual de 248 GB para la comunidad gentoo...xDDDDD   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Franco Gotusso wrote:*   

> Pues...nos vendria bien tu direccion de correo 

 

Pues la mia está en mi perfi, a ver si pudiera ser una invitacionl.

Gracias por avisar.

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Listo.

----------

## artic

Si yo tb dispongo de tropecientas invitaciones,si alguien necesita alguna q me invie un mensaje con su email q se la envio.

Salu2

----------

## telemako

Pues a mi me iria bien una, porfa, porfa, que algien me regale una, vaaaaaaaaa

Mil y una gracias

Salu2

----------

## t4d3o

En dos minutos te la mando.

----------

## Chewieip

Pongo 50 más a vuestra disposición...

En este momento hemos superado en cuentas de correo a mi disco duro...

----------

## tomk

Por favor no usen los foras para invitaciones de gmail, deben hacerlo aqui:

http://isnoop.net/gmailomatic.php

----------

